# Canadian Soap Makers Guild



## Lindy (Dec 30, 2008)

Is there a Canadian Soap Makers Guild?  It would be nice to have one here so we too can get discounted group insurance.  If there isn't one, I wonder what it would take to put one together?

TIA
Lindy


----------



## AshleyR (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd be interested! I won't be selling for a long time but it would be good to know if we had the option of something like this!


----------



## Lindy (Jan 3, 2009)

I would be too... I have finally found an insurance company that does deal with liability insurance for soapers.  Actually I found a broker that does and The Co-Operators does as well.  If we could put together a Canadian Soapmakers Guild we could probably get a group insurance policy set up that would allow us to get inusrance cheaper.  It would be interesting to investigate this and see if someone would put it together for us....


----------



## topcat (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Lindy.  I googled 'canadian soapmakers guild' and found this:-

http://www.cctfa.ca/en/cctfa/index.htm

not specifically for soaping...... And this:-

http://www.soapguild.org/about/about.php

not specifically for Canada.....

So you may be onto something!!!

Tanya


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi Tanya - it was actually the International Soap Guild that made me start thinking.  With that one - if you are an US citizen then you're able to take advantage of the insurance package.  With the challenge of getting affordable insurance in Canada (Homeowners won't cover it because of the risk of:

- Allergic Reaction
-People using it in manners not intended (let's not go there)
- People eating it cause it just smells so dang good and therefore must be food not soap
- People these days are far more likely to sue even though there are notices on the labels saying "meant to external use only".
)

So with a guild or association we could join forces and get an insurance company to create a group insurance policy for liability and perhaps a few others as well including medical, dental, & Life?????  Not really sure but I think the possibilities are endless.  It would allow us to gather and share information on reputable suppliers, information on government regulations, etc., etc.

Ah well - something to think about............

Tanya, thanks for taking the time to check out that information for us.  You're an angel.

Cheers
Lindy


----------



## Consuela (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anything come of this?

Other than the link in your signature Lindy...  

Did you opt to go through the International HSMG for insurance, or does the Canadian Guild offer comparable discounts on insurance? Or how does that work/what worked for you?


----------



## Lindy (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi there,

 The Canadian Guild now has insurance in place with the cost at $500 for liability insurance up to $1 million and includes selling into the States and covers candles as well as Quebec.  We are also having our first conference October 2015.  We are fully functioning with all the major suppliers offering discounts as well as many of the smaller ones as well.


----------



## claudep (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Lindy.  So complicated to get insurance in quebec!  I may join in the short futur!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 25, 2014)

You're welcome Claudep


----------



## Lindy (Apr 8, 2015)

I just wanted to add to this.  We now have insurance that is comprehensive and available in Quebec as well.  Costs $750 for $2 million liability, covers candles and all things cosmetic except nail polish.


----------



## Consuela (Aug 21, 2018)

Lindy, Is the Canadian Guild of Soapmakers still around? I can't seem to find the page anymore.

Edit to add: I did find this FB page, is this the way to reach them then? https://www.facebook.com/CanadaSoapGuild/


----------



## Relle (Aug 21, 2018)

This is a very old thread and Lindy is no longer around.


----------

